# Alpencross 2004, Wer fährt mit?



## blitzfitz (3. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt habe ich schon so viele begeisterte Berichte über erlebte Alpencrosstouren gelesen und gehört und möchte dieses Jahr selber einen Alpencross in Angriff nehmen. Nur hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gefunden, der wirklich mitfahren möchte.

Deshalb dieser Thread. *Wer hat Lust und Laune mitzufahren?*

Geplant ist eine Woche (von Samstag bis Sonntag, 8 Tage), wahrscheinlich im Juli, aber richtig fest ist bisher noch nichts. Als Route habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt: von Garmisch an den Gardasee (etwas 400km und 13800 Höhenmeter). Ich habe versucht, die schönsten und eindrucksvollsten Abschnitte und Singletrails zusammmenzustellen.

Zunächst geht es von Garmisch über den Eibsee nach Ehrwald und dann über den Fernpass und das Dirstentrittkreuz nach Imst. Danach schliesst sich eine etwas längliche Strecke bis nach Ischlg an. Dort wartet das erste Highlight der Tour, über die Gampenalpe zum Fimberpass und über einen Super Singletrail nach Sur En. Danach gibt es keine Verschnaufpause, denn die Durchquerung des Val d´Uina verspricht unauslöschliche Eindrücke. Über die Sesvennahütte geht es dann nach Sta. Maria. Hier beginnt ein weiterer phantastischer Streckenabschnitt der Tour. Über den Umbrailpass zur Boccetta di Forcella, dann über den Gavia Pass zum absoluten Höhepunkt, der Forcellina di Montezzo. Der Singletrail von der Forcellina zum Lago di Pian Palu soll wohl der schönste Trail weit und breit sein. Im Anschluss gibt es noch ein paar weitere Genussetappen, wie zum Beispiel am Lago di Val d'Agola vorbei über den Passo Bregn de l'Ors nach zum Ziel nach Riva.

Noch Fragen?

Ach ja, hier ist mein derzeitiger Planungsstand.

*Höhenprofil:*






*Streckenverlauf:*





Also, wie wär´s?

Ciao,
     Ralf aus Linz am Rhein


----------



## nifnaf (4. April 2004)

Hi Ralf,

Du hast Post.    


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. April 2004)

Die Strecke hört sich ja lecker an! Wer kann sollte mitfahren  Ich selber bin allerdings schon verplant.


----------



## Eiko (10. April 2004)

Hallo Ralf,
ich hätte Interresse an der Tour und auch ab Mitte Juli(15.) Urlaub.Welchen Leistngsstand hast du denn und welche Kosten hast du dir so vorgestellt ?

Andy 
aus Bad Hönnigen


----------



## blitzfitz (10. April 2004)

Eiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> ich hätte Interresse an der Tour und auch ab Mitte Juli(15.) Urlaub.Welchen Leistngsstand hast du denn und welche Kosten hast du dir so vorgestellt ?
> 
> Andy
> aus Bad Hönnigen



Hi Andy,

also in erster Linie sollte die Tour allen Spass machen. Ich habe nicht vor, mit Vollgas ueber die Alpen zu heizen. Das Tempo wird wohl eher locker, gemaessigt werden. Training beschraenkt sich bisher hauptsaechlich auf das Wochenende, sofern es die Familie zulaesst. Dieses Jahr hab ich bisher etwa 14000Hm abgestrampelt bei einem Durchschnitt von etwa 16km/h. Keine Ahnung, was das heisst.
Mach dir nicht zuviel Gedanken, sondern lass uns einfach mal zusammen fahren. nifnaf aus Neuwied und ich wollten demnaechst mal die Rengsdorf Marathonstrecke abfahren. Da koenntest du ja mal mitfahren.

An Kosten werden natuerlich die Uebernachtungen anfallen (HP von 30EUR - 50EUR x 8 oder 9 Tage, haengt von der Huette oder Pension ab), dazu Tagesverpflegung, Rueckfahrt mit Bahn von Torbole nach Garmisch (EUR ??), ansonsten ist die Anfahrt bis nach Garmisch mit dem Auto gedacht. Also insgesamt in der Groessenordnung von 400-500 EUR.

Bis dann,
Ralf

P.S. per email kannst du mich unter [email protected] oder telefonisch unter 0171/220 5708 erreichen.


----------



## Ede (13. April 2004)

Hallo!

Der Aufruf kommt zu spät...  

Ich habe mich einer anderen Gruppe angeschlossen. Leider hatten wir die gleiche Woche wie die TAC gewählt und mussten nun schwer umplanen.

Ergebnis:
Garmisch-Karwendel-Pleisenhütte-Plumsjoch-Weidener Hütte-Pfitscherjoch-Pfunderer Joch-3 Zinnen.

Ich wünsch' Dir viel Spass!

P.S. Wie hast Du es nur schon geschafft 14000 Hm in die Beine zu bekommen?


----------



## blitzfitz (13. April 2004)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Der Aufruf kommt zu spät...
> 
> ...



Hi Ede,

eure Route klingt auch verlockend und ehrlich schwankte ich auch zwischen Fimberpass etc. und Pfundererjoch/Dolomiten.

14000Hm in diesem Jahr? Na ja, mehr oder weniger jedes Wochenende eine kleine Tour. Die erste war halt am 2. Januar im Schnee.   

Ciao und viel Spass auf eurem Alpencross.

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (14. April 2004)

Hallo Ralf was sagt uns dein Aufruf? Das wir uns am besten schon Ende diesen Jahres zusammensetzen, und planen dann die Tour für nächstes Jahr. Ich denke du hast doch mitlerweiele mehr als 14000 Hm, bei deiner derzeitigen Umgebung. Viel Spaß noch Gruß Micha.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. April 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf was sagt uns dein Aufruf? Das wir uns am besten schon Ende diesen Jahres zusammensetzen, und planen dann die Tour für nächstes Jahr. Ich denke du hast doch mitlerweiele mehr als 14000 Hm, bei deiner derzeitigen Umgebung. Viel Spaß noch Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha,

das ist ein Wort. Lass uns bald den Alpencross 2005 planen.   

Na ja, mittlerweile sind es ueber 15000Hm, allerdings im Schweisse des Angesichts erkauft. Heute war ich 5h im Raum Garmisch (Reintal, Eckbauer) unterwegs. Es waren aber nur 1400Hm und 55km. Der Grund: Schnee, Schnee, Schnee, der mir eine ungewollte einstuendige Schiebepassage und eine 30minuetige Tragepassage ueber einen kleinen Steig bescherte. Aber sowas heisst dann eben Training.   

Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (15. April 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha,
> 
> das ist ein Wort. Lass uns bald den Alpencross 2005 planen.
> 
> ...



Du arme Socke, wollen hoffen das das Wetter jetzt endlich besser wird. Am Sonntag ist der erste Lauf zum E-M-Cup kannst mir mal die Daumen drücken das ich durchhalte. Wir können ja nächste Woche mal telefonieren ob wir mal abends ne Runde drehen. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Maratona (15. April 2004)

so ähnlich ist die Strecke die StefanSIT fahren möchte am 17.07-24.07
schaut da doch mal vorbei
gruß die Große

ach ja ,da ist morgen vortreffen ich hab mich angesagt
viel spaß beim schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (17. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

endlich hat sich nun auch im Sueden Deutschlands Kaiserwetter eingestellt.
Anbei ein paar Eindruecke aus dem Winterlager. Regen, Schnee und Sonnenschein,
es war alles dabei.

Bis demnaex,
             Ralf

*Im Reintal ist an Fahren einfach nicht mehr zu denken.*





*Auf dem Weg zur Elmauer Alm mal ein fahrbarer Weg.*





*Auf dem Eckbauer ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.*





*Endlich Kaiserwetter mit Blick auf die Zugspitze.*





*Ganz netter Wasserfall auf dem Weg nach Lermoos.*





*Bei Super Wetter am Fernpass.*









*Im Laerchenwald bei Lermoos.*









*Bei diesem Wetter geht's mir gut!*


----------



## blitzfitz (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

der Termin fuer den Alpencross steht nun fest. Habe heute den Urlaub mit
meinem Chef abgestimmt.   

Start:  Samstag 09:00 Uhr, 31.07. in Garmisch
Ziel:    07.08. in Riva, Rueckreise nach Garmisch am Sonntag, den 08.08.

Ciao,
    Ralf


----------



## nifnaf (4. Mai 2004)

Hi Ralf,

das ist gut, mein Rucksack ist ja schon gepackt, wie Du gesehen hast.   
Werde den Zeitraum morgen fest machen. 
Übrigens werden wir am Samstag nochmal Strecke fahren, die wir vor zwei Wochen gefahren sind. Mein Cousin und ein Kollege fahren diesmal mit, wenn Du mitfahren möchtest, melde Dich.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

das erste Vorbereitungsmeeting fuer den Alpencross findet am 24.05. statt.

Datum:    24.05.2004
Zeit:        ab 19:30
Ort:        "Ahle Eck" in Bad Hönningen, www.ahle-eck.de
              Hauptstr.80 ca.200 vor dem Bahnhof am Anfang der Fußgängerzone.

Bis dann,
                Ralf


----------



## dave (13. Mai 2004)

Schaut mal hier in den Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114715
Beim erwähnten Bericht gibt's vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen nützlichen Tipp ...!  Er sst auf jeden Fall sehr lesenswert.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. Mai 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal hier in den Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114715
> Beim erwähnten Bericht gibt's vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen nützlichen Tipp ...!  Er sst auf jeden Fall sehr lesenswert.



Super. Vielen Dank!

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (14. Mai 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal hier in den Thread:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114715
> Beim erwähnten Bericht gibt's vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen nützlichen Tipp ...!  Er sst auf jeden Fall sehr lesenswert.




hat mal jemand ein taschentuch? ich kann vor lauter lachen nicht weiterlesen...


----------



## nifnaf (18. August 2004)

Wir sind wieder da!









dort gibt es noch ein paar Bilder
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/12489


----------



## dave (19. August 2004)

cool, ihr seid mit trial-bikes gefahren! das spart natürlich an gesamtgewicht.


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. August 2004)

hi
das ganz ist wohl mehr auf cc und möglichst viele höhenmeter ausgelgt oder liege ich da falsch?
mfg
FLO


----------



## nifnaf (19. August 2004)

Was soll ich dazu sagen außer, nein, du liegst nicht falsch  

Wir werden uns bei Gelegenheit wohl mal zusammensetzen und ein bißchen zu der Tour hier ins Forum schreiben, ich möchte dem nicht vorgreifen. Nur soviel, es war hart, aber doch sehr schön.

Gruß 

Achim


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. August 2004)

ok dann is es nix für mich  
euch allen viel spass


----------



## nifnaf (22. August 2004)

Hi Flo,

wie heißt es so schön? Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Die Tour war doch schon.    

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## [FW] FLO (22. August 2004)

oh sorry hab nicht alles genau durchgelesen und wohl auch nicht aufs datum geachtet


----------



## blitzfitz (26. August 2004)

Ja, wir sind wieder da und bleibende Schäden sind auch keine geblieben.

Hier eine kleine Impression unseres ersten richtigen Passes (Fimbapass).






Weitere Bilder gibt es hier 

Der Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen.   

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------

